# I am going to try an injection on my next brisket How does this look?



## suprcharg (Sep 7, 2012)

My Brisket Injection

2 Cups water and 2 teaspoon beef base OR 2 cans beef broth

1 Tablespoon Worcestershire

1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon pepper

I plan on grinding the pepper and garlic powder to a "floury" consistency

I would say it is pretty standard recipe. Does it look ok? That enough for a whole brisket?

Im actually going to make it with the "better than bouillon" beef base and the 2 cans of broth and see which one I like better.

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------

